# South River NJ Show



## NYCFlasks (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, is not the South River show this weekend (1st Sunday in February)?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 29, 2012)

In exactly a week from the day of this post. Come to the show, or we'll beat ya up! This is Joisey, after all! I'll be selling, as will others from this forum.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm gonna have a table this time, and my lovely bride will assist me.. nothing on my table will cost more than five dollars, but it will be full of what to choose from.. summa dis, summa dat, somma di utta.. good place for new collectors to embellish their shelves with nice cheap ones..


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 29, 2012)

I am praying for a rainy day, as that will allow me to make the show.  I have not made this show in a few years, and really miss it.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Jan 30, 2012)

Does it make sense to have a show on Super Bowl Sunday, esp. when our team is playing?


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Does it make sense to have a show on Super Bowl Sunday, esp. when our team is playing?


 It's the best of both worlds Travis, bottles from 9 to 2 and the game at 6...[]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 30, 2012)

Im going to the south river show! I won't be selling though[>:]


----------



## pjritter (Jan 31, 2012)

I will set up with a couple of my buds. We will have lots of digging goodness to share.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not attending, sadly, but hope that you dudes that are, will take nice photos and show us some stuff.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll bring along the camera. This is going to be a great show! Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 4, 2012)

I am hoping (praying really) that I can get my hydrangeas watered quickly and run to the show.  Thanks for posting that the show is open until 2!!!!!!!!
 Would like to add a flask or two to the collection...........


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 4, 2012)

My thanks to all for the PM's regarding flasks for my collection.  The best people are here on the Forum.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 4, 2012)

I am totally STOKED for this show!


----------



## JohnN (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking forward to this, it will be my first bottle show.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Cyberdigger, did that little Brooklyn flask sell?  While I made it to the show, I did not see it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 5, 2012)

That was the greatest show I've ever been to. I sold really well, so well that I covered all my purchases and more! And buying wise, I did better than any one person could hope. I got some top notch locals from some top notch people. Ernest (XRdsRev), John (JF on the NJ bottle forum), John (Oldihtractor), Kevin (deep digger), and everyone else, thank you so much!

 ONE DAY'S HAUL! I will post better pictures in the NJ forum.







 Mah table (with Charlie and wife in the background)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 5, 2012)

Connor,...glad you did well....I like the embossed flask in your purchases. Awfully brave setting that yellow cone out there on the front edge of the table! I'll bet you watched it like a mother hawk...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Connor,

 Thanks for the pictures. I'm glad you did so well.

  I'wanna hear about that Roorbach 1885 when you get a chance, please.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NYCFlasks
> 
> Hey Cyberdigger, did that little Brooklyn flask sell?Â  While I made it to the show, I did not see it.


 
 We oughta had met today.. I set it under for ya..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2012)

..otherwise, it was a very good day for me and the wife unit.. we enjoyed the heck out of this show! [] we'z ..'hooked..


----------



## deep digger (Feb 5, 2012)

To All, It was a great show as always. Connor Im glad you like the the bottle. Charlie Ill try my best to get you that Long Branch you desire. I just love bottles and finding them, and I hope you all do as well.DEEP


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deep digger
> 
> To All, It was a great show as always. Connor Im glad you like the the bottle. Charlie Ill try my best to get you that Long Branch you desire. I just love bottles and finding them, and I hope you all do as well.DEEP


 Sorry I didn't get to meet you Deep, hopefully next time when you may have a few Paterson's for me....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like folks enjoyed the show...Charlie, how'd you do with the "everything 5 bucks" approach? Just curious


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2012)

I think it worked fine.. even sold some for that much.. but even if they were $1 each I don't think we would have sold more.. there were LOTS of bottles there..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmmm, I wonder what the bottle to collector ratio roughly works out to be in the U.S ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably less than 1:1 ..[]


----------

